# Move /dev/hd* names do /dev/sd*

## Boczkowski_D

Since months I have installed udev that supports sd* disk name convention but my box still uses hd*. What shall I do to switch it safely. Recently I have emerged 2.6.27 kernel and did some updates but havent found 'Support for hot-pluggable devices' or 'Inotify file change notification support' as it was described in udev tutorial. Can you guide me with that?

----------

## aidanjt

Disable the IDE subsystem in the kernel, and compile in the appropriate libata (SATA and PATA) driver for your controller, and the kernel/udev will automatically use SCSI naming semantics by virtue of libata reusing the SCSI subsystem.  Make sure you enable the appropriate SCSI disk/cdrom/etc options as well.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Do you mean to disable option 

```

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRACIATED) --->

```

and enable

```

SCSI device support -->

```

and some of the corresponding items?

----------

## aidanjt

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> Do you mean to disable option 
> 
> ```
> 
> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRACIATED) --->
> ...

 

Yes, and: 

```
SCSI device support -->

  <*> SCSI disk support

  <*> SCSI CDROM support

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

  [*] ATA SFF support

     [*] ATA BMDMA support

        ... <*> whatever driver applies to your motherboard's PATA (IDE) controller.
```

----------

## Boczkowski_D

I have got GA-7VA motherboard so I guess I should check:

```

*** PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***

....

<*> VIA PATA Support

....

```

Correct?

----------

## aidanjt

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *** PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***
> 
> ...

 

Yes.  That should work fine.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

OK, I compiled kernel and moved to /boot partition. /etc/fstab was also updated with sda name instead of hda. After launching new kernel image I got kernel panic  :Sad:  What should I check next?

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Apparently I haven't changed lilo.conf and hda entries still resided there. But when I wanted to change Lilo to use sda names it complains with an error:

```

Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda")

```

Is it something about initrd?

----------

## aidanjt

I'm afraid I haven't used lilo in like.. 8 years, and that was managed by the distro automatically.  Maybe someone else can help with that.  The handbook explains how to setup grub as the bootloader, if you're interested in trying that.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

I do not think this is lilo problem. In /dev folder there is no sda* device files. Isn't that the real issue?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

Check the steps you went through against libata migration

----------

## dmpogo

Lilo complains on boot or when you want to record the changes you made to lilo.conf ?

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Lilo complains during updating lilo.conf by:

```

/sbin/lilo

```

----------

## dmpogo

OK, asre you saing that  

in order to get /dev/sd drives you need to boot into new kernel.   However, lilo fails on config, since /dev/sd* are not yet present

So you can boot only in the old kernel (do you still have it, I hope ?)

I see 2 possibilities

a) Install grub (grub does not need to reinstall config when the names of the drives change, it reads its config on a fly)

b) Compile the kernel including both old driver and new drivers for hard drives.  Compile the new ones as modules.

Boot, modprobe the modules (if they are not loaded automatically) and see if lilo is happy.  Then recompile the kernel without old drivers.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

Make /dev/sd..  symlinks pointing to /dev/hd..  

That will keep lilo happy and as /dev is in RAM, they will drop out at reboot.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Neddy,

I tried your way. Lilo compiled without any error, but after rebooting and launching new kernel I got still kernel panic with not syncing message. I need to use ubuntu LiveCD to undo the changes and bring back lilo configuration so I am still with old kernel.

I wonder why it still fails although kernel is compiled as it was suggested, fstab was changed with sda names and lilo was compiled with sda. Do all of lilo.conf entries need to have sda convention. To make it quicker I have only changed /boot  and /root option for new kernel. The rest stayed the same. Is that a possible point of failure? Lilo.conf looked this way:

```

boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=100

default=gentoo-2.6.29

image=/boot/bzImage-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

        label=gentoo-2.6.37

        read-only

        root=/dev/sda2

image=/boot/bzImage-2.6.29-gentoo-r5c

        label=gentoo-clean

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda2

image=/boot/bzImage-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

        label=gentoo-2.6.29

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda2

image=/boot/bzImage-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

        label=gentoo-2.6.30

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda2

other=/dev/hda1

        label=windows

```

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Finally I managed to start box with sda settings. But now XFCE complains while opening File Manager:

```

darek@panda ~ $ thunar

thunar: error while loading shared libraries: libgudev-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Do I need to re-emerge this library?

The other question is what I should do to force xfce automount external devices like CD and flash usb sticks?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

You need to run revdep-rebuild to fix your broken libraries. Thats in gentoolkit, which you need to emerge if you don't already have it.

Start another thread for automounting.

----------

